# Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?



## gecco (21. November 2011)

*Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Er bekommt zu Weihnachten einen Laptop mit Gamepad und da wollte ich noch fragen welche Spiele für den Pc was wären?
Er interessiert sich derzeit für Detektive und Ritter aber auch für alles andere was fesselnd ist,aber mit  keiner Gewaltprävenzion!
Ach ja,er bekommt einen Gamer Laptop(Asus G73SW)Grafik sollte schon halbwegs sein,Gamepad ist vorhanden!
Es kann ruhig etwas teurer sein,wenn es ein gutes Spiel ist!
Wer hat da sachdienliche Hinweise für mich,welche Spiele wären was?Danke


----------



## pibels94 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

wenn er auf Detektive steht:

TKKG: Gefährliche Ferien (PC+MAC): Stefan Wolf: Amazon.de: Games

fand TKKG früher klasse


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Mit Anno 1404 (oder einem anderen Anno Teil) wäre er eine ganze weile beschäftigt.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Vielleicht ist die Ankh PC-Reihe etwas für ihn - <Ankh 3 - Kampf der Götter>   Ankh 3 - Kampf der Götter: Amazon.de: Games

Damit hat mein Neffe immer sehr viel Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Meat Boy (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Stronghold Collectrion
Minecraft
Swords & Soldiers
Pflanzen gegen Zombies
Braid
World of Goo
Mini Ninjas
Trine
Super Meat Boy
Anno
Portal
Machinarium
PES 2012 - Pro Evolution Soccer,

Das sind alles Top Spiele und günstig zu haben.


----------



## Sasori (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

kann (wie oben erwähnt) Mini Ninjas auch nur empfehlen, tolle Musik, tolle Grafik (fürn Kinderspiel), Gewalt naja, er schlägt Ninjas mit schwertern was Heutzutage nichtmehr als brutalität gesehen wird.

Ansonsten, die Siedler, Age of Empires sowas halt oder auch wie oben erwähnt Anno.


----------



## aloha84 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

sonic generation


----------



## Meat Boy (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Rayman 2 und 3, Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 und Stronghold Crusader kann ich dir für deinen Sohn nur wärmstens empfehlen. ich erinnere mich auch heute daran, wie viel Spaß ich mit den Spielen damals hatte (und auch heute noch habe). 
Du kriegst die Spiele bei GoG (Good old Games) sehr günstig: Games catalogue - GOG.com
Vorteil an der Plattform ist außerdem, das alle Spiele keinen Kopierschutz haben. Wenn also z.B. noch jemand in der Familie ein Spiel von da spielen möchte, kannst du es demjenigen z.B. per USB Stick zur Installation geben...

Hier sind die Links zu den Spielen:
http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/rayman_2_the_great_escape
http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/rayman_3_hoodlum_havoc
http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/rollercoaster_tycoon_2
http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/stronghold_crusader


----------



## Cinnayum (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Wieso hat noch keiner die LEGO Star Wars / Indy Jones / Harry Potter Teile empfohlen ?

Eure Titel find ich etwas hart fürn 9-Jährigen.

Minecraft, Super Meat Boy o.O Wie soll er das verstehen ?

Autorennen sind auch immer sehr beliebt. Dirt, Need for Speed usw.

Oder ein paar Geheimtipps:
Psychonauts (3D Jump and Run)
evtl. Magicka
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (spielt man in der Draufsicht)


----------



## Jimini (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Wie wäre es mit den Sims 1? Das Spiel ist im Vergleich zu den Nachfolgern nicht so arg komplex, macht aber eine ganze Weile sehr viel Spaß. Zudem läuft das Spiel auf jedem System der letzten 10 Jahre. Ansonsten wäre vielleicht ein Rennspiel à la Need for Speed Underground noch eine nette Sache - nicht zu komplex, macht aber sehr viel Spaß.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Rernnspiele und einige konsolen Spiele , jak and daxter (PS2 und 3 reihe). Sowas wie indianer jones lego ist auch OK.
Leider ist der markt für unter 12 jährige recht rar in sachen PC und oder konsolenspiele, meist nur extrem Schlecht gemacht und teilweise zu fordernd für diese altersgruppe.
Je nach intiligenz des kinds ist es auch ratsam die altersfreigabe nach Geistigen alter zu nehmen.
Wenn ein Kind schon mit 9 interesse an handwerk und basteln hatt dazu  sich gern mit Themen befassen kann ausser Schule.Dann käme nur nioch drauf an wie es Denk zum thema Gewalt.
dann können auch schon 10 Jährige sich mit RPG und action adventure beschäftigen (prince of persia egal welcher teil)
Nun geistige reife erkennt man daran dass daß kind sagen wir mal ab 15 gewalt nicht als Mittel der wahl kennt.Und nicht damit prahlt und angibt. oder waffen als Spielzeug ansieht.
Deswegen habe ich auch nix gegen die USK, aber bin Voll dagegen das man Erwachsenen eine quasi zensur aufdrückt.


----------



## Meat Boy (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

@Cinnayum
Was gibts an Minecraft nicht zu verstehen?  Man lässt das Kind im Sandkasten Modus spielen (unendlich Blöcke von allem) und spart sich den Kauf von Lego^^ 
Magicka und Lara Croft GoL sind zu schwer und brutal für ein Kind...

Ich stimme byaliar zu und würde wegen seiner Worte vor allem folgende Spiele empfehlen: Rayman 2 & 3, Minecraft, World of Goo, Angry Birds und Pflanzen gegen Zombies - damit kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Da gibt es sicher das passende:

Rennspiele:

- Trackmania United Forever 2011
- Burnout Paradise
- Flatout 2
- Crashday
- Split/Second
- Blur

Strategie:

- Stronghold Collection
- Age of Empires III + Add-Ons
- Spellforce 2 + Add-Ons
- Die Siedler 2: Die nächste Generation
- Rise of Legends 
- Sim City 4
- Tropico 4
- Anno-Reihe

Action:

- Worms Reloaded
- LEGO-Reihe
- Freelancer
- Darkstar One


----------



## NCphalon (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Einige von den o.g. Spielen sind aber ab 12 

Die andern hingegen würd ich auch empfehlen, besonders Strategie kann net schaden


----------



## pibels94 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Einige von den o.g. Spielen sind aber ab 12
> 
> Die andern hingegen würd ich auch empfehlen, besonders Strategie kann net schaden



haha das erinnert mich immer an mich selbst  hab mit 10 heimlich Crusader gezockt


----------



## Oromus (22. November 2011)

Da meine Eltern keine Ahnung von PCs hatten, habe ich mit knappe 12 schon Crusader: No Regret gedaddelt.

Btt: es gibt genügend Programme die für die Jugend geeignet sind..... Ich wurde einfach mal bei Amazon oder MM schauen.....


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



> Einige von den o.g. Spielen sind aber ab 12


Und wo ist da das Problem? Die oben genannten Spiele sind weder besonders brutal, noch sonst was.  
Außerdem wenn der Papa da ein Auge mit drauf hat, und dem Sohnemann etwas hilft dann geht das schon.  


Ich hab in der dritten und vierten Klasse bereits C&C Red Alert gezockt.  Und goil wars!


----------



## Oromus (22. November 2011)

Jeder wie er will, aber ich denke das es die USK nicht umsonst gibt, sondern das sie schon Sinn macht.

Manche mögen anders darüber denken, ist aber halt mein Standpunkt.......


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

ich denke das die usk absolut keinen plan hat und völlig realitätsferne entscheidungen trifft, auch bin ich der meinung das in dem alter die verantwortung über den inhalt der für das kind geeigneten software die eltern entscheiden sollten/müssten und nicht irgendwelche leute in alibifunktion, die weder ahnung vom reifegrad des kindes haben noch davon wie spiele entsprechend ablaufen und noch vor 10 jahren der meinung wahren das des fernsehen an allem schuld wäre ....
die usk macht sinn wenn man sich nicht um den eigenen nachwuchs kümmern möchte sondern entsprechend denkbefreit einfach zugreifen kann um das kind mit dem kasten, altersgerecht natürlich weil steht ja auf dem aufkleber, eigentständig beschäftigt ist....


----------



## Micha77 (23. November 2011)

Also ich bin auch erst 13 und hatte früher immer gerne den Fussball Manager,Anno 1404,Pro Evolution Soccer,Dirt und Minecraft hätte ich auch gerne gehabt früher


----------



## mixxed_up (23. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Ihr seid ziemliche Witzbolde - Magicka, Anno 1404, Stronghold und Portal (!) für einen *9-Jährigen*?

Ich empfehle folgende:


Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 + Soaker und Wild
Lego Star Wars/Harry Potter/Indiana Jones/Batman

Mit dem ersten hatte ich in dem Alter jahrelang Spaß, mit dem zweiten hatte ich einige Jahre später ebenfalls viel Spaß.


----------



## Painkiller (23. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



> Ihr seid ziemliche Witzbolde - Magicka, Anno 1404, Stronghold und Portal (!) für einen *9-Jährigen*?


Früh übt sich.  C&C hab ich damals auch kapiert.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Früh übt sich.  C&C hab ich damals auch kapiert.


 
Jo, aber Anno und Portal sind dann doch zu heftig für das Alter. 

Gut, ich hab praktisch schon Shooter gespielt, bevor ich überhaupt in die Schule kam.  Und danach kamen die komplizierten Spiele wie Anno, Adventures wie Myth und weitere.


----------



## Orka45 (23. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



<> schrieb:


> Früh übt sich.  C&C hab ich damals auch kapiert.





<> schrieb:


> Ich hab in der dritten und vierten Klasse bereits C&C Red Alert gezockt.  Und goil wars!



 Nicht nur du
Also ich habe früher sehr gerne Strategiespiele gespielt. Die versteht man in dem Alter doch recht schnell.


----------



## 1000Foxi (23. November 2011)

Ich hab mit C&C Generals im Alter von 10 Jahren angefangen 
Und ich denke er wird Anno kapieren, ich habe mit 9 Anno 1701 gezockt, und ich Habs mir quasi selbst beigebracht...
Evtl. mal ein bisschen einstiegshilfe, denn am Anfang kann es schwer sein 
Und nimm 1701, das ist (meiner Meinung nach) weniger komplex.
Kann mich aber nich mehr so gut errinnern...


----------



## iP Man (23. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Dirt 3 für Steam  

Bei mir günstig zu haben xD


----------



## Gast1111 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich hab mit C&C Generals im Alter von 10 Jahren angefangen
> Und ich denke er wird Anno kapieren, ich habe mit 9 Anno 1701 gezockt, und ich Habs mir quasi selbst beigebracht...
> Evtl. mal ein bisschen einstiegshilfe, denn am Anfang kann es schwer sein
> Und nimm 1701, das ist (meiner Meinung nach) weniger komplex.
> Kann mich aber nich mehr so gut errinnern...


C&C Alarmstufe Rot II mit 6 wars bei mir 
@Topic Ich würde ja sowas wie Die Sims, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Flugsimulator, Minecraft (auf Peaceful) etc. empfehlen


----------



## Jimini (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Leute, nur weil ihr als Kinder für euer Alter unangemessene Spiele gespielt habt (und ich meine jetzt nicht, mit 12 ein Spiel zu spielen, das ab 16 ist), bedeutet das nicht, dass man einem 9jährigen Kind ALLES vorwerfen kann - das übliche "BPjS gnah gnah gnah" mal außen vor gelassen. Es geht nicht nur um die altersbezogene Geeignetheit aufgrund von Brutalität, sondern auch Dinge wie Komplexität. Ein 9jähriges Kind wird Zusammenhänge (oder schlichtweg Begriffe!), die man mit 12 oder 15 versteht, unter Umständen noch nicht so gut begreifen können.
Daher schadet es absolut nicht, das ganze mal langsam anzugehen und mit simpleren Spielen anzufangen - oder mit Spielen, die explizit für dieses Alter freigegeben sind. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



Jimini schrieb:


> (...)


 So denke ich auch 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Die Altersofreigaben haben nichts mit der Komplexität das Spiel zu tun, sondern nur mit Gewalt/Sprache/Sex etc.
Ansonsten wäre PiontClick Andvenutre vll etwas?


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Altersofreigaben haben nichts mit der Komplexität das Spiel zu tun, sondern nur mit Gewalt/Sprache/Sex etc.
> Ansonsten wäre PiontClick Andvenutre vll etwas?


 Monkey Island in der DOSBox! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jimini (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Altersofreigaben haben nichts mit der Komplexität das Spiel zu tun, sondern nur mit Gewalt/Sprache/Sex etc.


 Die Komplexität, Aufmachung, Rahmenhandlung, Spannungskurve, Handlungsdruck etc. zählen sehr wohl zu den Kriterien, nach denen die Entscheidung einer Alterseinstufung gefällt wird. Nur weil ein Spiel ohne Gewalt, nackte Brüste und Fäkalsprache auskommt, bedeutet es ja noch nicht, dass das Spiel für Kinder geeignet ist.
Siehe auch USK: Die fünf Kennzeichen und was sie bedeuten

@ Topic: Adventures sind eine gute Idee - Simon the Sorcerer fällt mir hier noch ein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

ka, hab mit 6 jahren hanse aufm c64 gespielt .... scheint wohl nen generationenkonflikt zu sein was zu komplex ist und was nicht 
wichtiger ist es das er sich auf das spiel einlässt, dann sind komplexe spiele durchaus auch für jüngere kinder geeignet, kommt aber auch den charakter an denk ich, wenns nach ner stunde frustriert in die ecke geworfen wird, machts keinen spaß


----------



## Gast_0002 (24. November 2011)

Ein einfaches Adventure wäre vielleicht auch was. z.B. Jack Keane (usk 6)



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ka, hab mit 6 jahren hanse aufm c64 gespielt .... scheint wohl nen generationenkonflikt zu sein was zu komplex ist und was nicht
> wichtiger ist es das er sich auf das spiel einlässt, dann sind komplexe spiele durchaus auch für jüngere kinder geeignet, kommt aber auch den charakter an denk ich, wenns nach ner stunde frustriert in die ecke geworfen wird, machts keinen spaß


 
Ich glaube mach einer vergisst wie intelligent 9 Jährige sein können. Gerade WiSims fördern das logische denken. Ich hab damals auf dem Amiga mit 10 Jahren Oil imperium, 1869 und Der Patrizier einfach nur abgöttisch geliebt. Portal ist nichts, wegen des Zynismus, das versteht man in dem Alter nicht. Meat Boy oder Harveys neue Augen dürften höchstens zu schlechten Träumen führen.

Auch Genial: Create - EA Games


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

USK und BPJM...  Die haben teilweise Ansichten das es einem so richtig graut. -.- 
Die nehm ich schon lange nicht mehr für voll. Zumindest nicht auf dem Spielesektor.

Beispiel? 

Command & Conquer 3: Tiberian Wars



> Die deutsche USK-16-Fassung weist nur kleine Unterschiede im Vergleich zur deutschen Version ohne Jugendfreigabe auf. So wurde der Begriff „Atomwaffen“ durch „Aurora-Raketen“ ersetzt. Auch die Sprachausgabe wurde entsprechend angepasst. An Wirkung und Darstellung der Waffe im Spiel wurde jedoch nichts verändert. Auch findet sich in der zensierten Fassung weiterhin ein Warnzeichen vor radioaktiven Stoffen. Des Weiteren wurde die Einheit des „Fanatikers“ durch die des „Sprengmeisters“ ersetzt. Während der Fanatiker auf dem Einheiten-Symbol eine Bombe am Körper trägt, hält sie der Sprengmeister in der Hand. Des Weiteren ist die Animation in der unzensierten Version die eines Selbstmordattentäters. In der zensierten Version flieht die Einheit nach dem „Wegwerfen“ der Bombe auf das Ziel. Die Einheiten werden jedoch in beiden Versionen gleich eingesetzt und gehen beim Einsatz verloren.


 
Zu den Spielen:

Sehr lustig war damals in jungen Jahren Sim City und Sim Tower.


----------



## Jimini (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Es scheint in diesem Forum unmöglich zu sein, eine Diskussion über Spiele in Zusammenhang mit einem bestimmten Alter zu führen, ohne dass binnen relativ kurzer Zeit das ewige Genörgel und Gemecker über USK / BPjM / BPjS losgeht. Der Threadersteller wollte schlichtweg Empfehlungen für SEINEN Sohn, Ansichten über das deutsche Jugendschutzgedöns oder was XYZ in seiner Kindheit an Shootern gespielt hat, findet man schon in unzähligen anderen Threads und News.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



> Der Threadersteller wollte schlichtweg Empfehlungen für SEINEN Sohn, Ansichten über das deutsche Jugendschutzgedöns oder was XYZ in seiner Kindheit an Shootern gespielt hat, findet man schon in unzähligen anderen Threads und News.


Jetzt behaupte bloß noch, das ich ihm keine Empfehlung gegeben habe.  



> Rennspiele:
> 
> - Trackmania United Forever 2011
> - Burnout Paradise
> ...


 
Das Thema BPJM und USK ist nun mal ein heißes Eisen bei Eltern! Viele Vertrauen den Organen einfach blind, und das ist falsch! Mehr wollte ich mit dem Beispiel gar nicht ausdrücken.
Man sollte den Lernwillen eines Kindes im Bezug auf Computerspiele nicht unterschätzen. Vorallem nicht, wenn der Papa ihm dabei hilft und über die Schulter schaut. Und ich denke mal das wird der TE sicher machen! Der Sohn einer Bekannten ist auch 9 Jahre und macht mir in Anno locker noch was vor!  Von daher lass ich die Ausrede mit "zu komplex" nicht gelten. Wo ein Wille da ein Weg!


----------



## Jimini (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Jetzt behaupte bloß noch, das ich ihm keine Empfehlung gegeben habe.


Das habe ich doch nirgendwo behauptet 


> Das Thema BPJM und USK ist nun mal ein heißes Eisen bei Eltern! Viele Vertrauen den Organen einfach blind, und das ist falsch! Mehr wollte ich mit dem Beispiel gar nicht ausdrücken.
> Man sollte den Lernwillen eines Kindes im Bezug auf Computerspiele nicht unterschätzen. Vorallem nicht, wenn der Papa ihm dabei hilft und über die Schulter schaut. Und ich denke mal das wird der TE sicher machen! Der Sohn einer Bekannten ist auch 9 Jahre und macht mir in Anno locker noch was vor!  Von daher lass ich die Ausrede mit "zu komplex" nicht gelten. Wo ein Wille da ein Weg!


 Frage: bei welcher Methode kann bei der Kindeserziehung mehr "kaputt gehen" - wenn Eltern der BPjM etc. blind vertrauen oder wenn sie aufgrund der Empfehlungen von Computerspielern folgen? Ja, die Frage ist überspitzt und ich will hier niemandem seine Urteilsfähigkeit absprechen. Aber ich hoffe, dadurch wird deutlich, dass genannte Institutionen durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Und bevor mich jemand als Jugendschutzfanatiker sieht - meine Kinder werden sicherlich so manchen ü12-Film mit 12 schauen und so manches ü16-Spiel mit 14 spielen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Alterskennzeichung in den meisten Fällen aber durchaus als _Richtlinie_ und _Hinweis_ geeignet. Ob Eltern sich daran halten, interessiert niemanden, nichtmal den Gesetzgeber (von wirklich heftigen Sachen wie harter Pornografie mal abgesehen).
Für mich las sich das Eingangsposting so, dass der Sohn des Threaderstellers bislang keine großen Erfahrungen mit Videospielen gemacht hat. Hat der Sohn deiner Bekannten mit Anno angefangen oder hat er vorher schon - vielleicht "simplere" - Computerspiele gespielt? Mir geht es einzig und allein darum, dass sich manche Empfehlungen hier lesen wie "das Spiel finde ich toll und gewalttätig ist es auch nicht, also eignet es sich sicherlich auf für ein Kind".
Abschließend möchte ich noch festhalten, dass "Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg" vielleicht nicht die optimale Faustregel ist, wenn es um die Erziehung von Kindern und die pädagogische Bewertung von Spielen geht 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



> Das habe ich doch nirgendwo behauptet


Kam ein bisschen so rüber. Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit dafür. 




> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Alterskennzeichung in den meisten Fällen aber durchaus als _Richtlinie_ und _Hinweis_ geeignet.


Das auf jeden Fall! Aber davon leiten lass ich mich nicht. Leider hab ich schon in diversen Elektrofachmärkten Menschen getroffen, die das Wort der USK auf die Goldwaage legen. 



> Hat der Sohn deiner Bekannten mit Anno angefangen oder hat er vorher schon - vielleicht "simplere" - Computerspiele gespielt?


Er stand früher sehr auf Sim City 4. Iwie wurde ihm das aber zu langweilig. Dann hat er Anno angefangen. Dabei ist er bis heute geblieben.  
Bei C&C hat er mich mal gefragt, ob die Soldaten nix essen müssen, und die Panzer keinen Sprit brauchen^^ 



> Abschließend möchte ich noch festhalten, dass "Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg" vielleicht nicht die optimale Faustregel ist, wenn es um die Erziehung von Kindern und die pädagogische Bewertung von Spielen geht


Das wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen. Mit dem Satz meinte ich eher das unterschätzte Lernverhalten von Kindern in Bezug auf Computerspiele.  Faustregel bei Spielen und Kindern sollte es sein, das die Eltern drüber bescheid wissen was ihr Kind spielt.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Portal ist glaube ich zu komplex. 

Vielleicht wäre die Willy Werkel Reihe noch was.


----------



## Alterac (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Age of Empires 2u.3 sowie Mythology


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Anno ist ab 6, also sollte das für einen 9 Jährigen kein Problem darstellen.

Außerdem wäre Jump and Runs zB Commander Keen und Advenutre was für ihn.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Age of Pirates  Hammer Game (abgesehen von ein paar Bugs) sehr unterhaltsam - hab ich mit 10 auch gespielt und finde es immer noch cool - sehr anspruchsvoll ist es auch nicht


----------



## gecco (24. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Danke erstmal für eure vielen Vorschläge!
Gibts vielleicht noch irgendwas über Detektive?Danke


----------



## Gamefruit93 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Die Drei ???
TKKG
Sherlock Holmes jagt Jack the Ripper (Point & Click/ gibt ne Demo)
Agatha Christie Das Böse unter der Sonne.

Gibt schon einige solcher Spiele.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. November 2011)

Runaway Reihe??


----------



## Festplatte (4. Dezember 2011)

gecco schrieb:
			
		

> ..Ach ja,er bekommt einen Gamer Laptop(Asus G73SW)Grafik sollte schon halbwegs sein..



Hmm, was will ein 9-Jähriger mit nem Gamer-Laptop? Es gibt nicht wirklich viele Kinderspiele, die so was brauchen...


----------



## gecco (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Gamer deshalb weil wir ihn auch benutzen,und ich hab gesagt ich lege um 1000 Euro aus und da hab ich mir den besten um 1000 genommen.
Wenn er ihm alleine gehören würde,bekämme er keinen um 1000 Euro!


----------



## Festplatte (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Oh, ach so!


----------



## Yunis (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Findest du nicht, dass es zu früh für deinen Sohn ist? Ich weiß nicht, kenne mich nicht so aus, aber ich denke, die Kinder kommen eh früh genug mit dem Computer in Berührung...was deine Idee für ein Geschenk betrifft, ich glaube, Kinder in solchem Alter spielen gerne Sims und Co. Ich hab meinem Neffen, der aber viel älter ist - er ist schon 15! - kein Spiel gekauft, sondern ihm eine Paysafecard spendiert, damit er sich die Online Spiele kaufen kann, die er will...na ja, bei deinem Sohn geht das noch nicht, aber vielleicht in ein paar Jahren...LG und viel Glück!!!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Wurde zwar auf Seite 1 von aloha84 schon genannt, aber ich wiederhole es nochmal, weil es echt Spaß macht: Sonic Generations Sonic Generations: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Das braucht auch echt nicht wenig Grafikpower, insofern passt es auch zu einem besseren Laptop. Gamepad wäre natürlich auch besser. 


Außerdem schau Dir mal die Lego-Spiele an - die gibt es in  diversen Szenarien und machen auch irre Spaß, und es gibt da Spiele bzw auch Sammlungen schon ab 7-8€,  zB http://www.amazon.de/LEGO-Pirates-of-the-Caribbean/dp/B004P0ZKCE/ oder http://www.amazon.de/Lego-Harry-Potter-Die-Jahre/dp/B005BCU4P8/  oder http://www.amazon.de/Lego-Star-Wars-III-Clone/dp/B003XU62A6/  oder http://www.amazon.de/Lego-Star-Wars-komplette-Software/dp/B0045XQZPM/ oder Lego Indiana Jones - Die legendären Abenteuer: Pc: Amazon.de: Games  .... gibt auch noch was mit Batman usw.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

freundin: Expedition Atlantis: Amazon.de: Games 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preis...&bpmax=&asuch=&v=e&plz=&dist=&xf=2234_deutsch


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Sonic Generations hat aber 2 Nachteile:
1) Man braucht ein Gamepad mit Tastaur kann man nicht spielen (das ist zumindest meine Meinung)
2) Es ist nicht einfach und fordert einen zT schon heraus

Deswegen bin ich mir bei dem Spiel unsicher, würde es aber ausprobieren.


----------



## Yunis (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Das Spiel kenne ich nicht, ist es aber auch für größere Kinder geeignet? LG


----------



## wuschi (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

eventuell  "beyond good and evil",kann aber sein das das noch etwas zu schwer sein könnte


----------



## aloha84 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Sonic Generations hat aber 2 Nachteile:
> 1) Man braucht ein Gamepad mit Tastaur kann man nicht spielen (das ist zumindest meine Meinung)
> 2) Es ist nicht einfach und fordert einen zT schon heraus
> 
> Deswegen bin ich mir bei dem Spiel unsicher, würde es aber ausprobieren.


 
Naja dann gibts halt noch ein gamepad dazu(mit x-input) die kosten ja auch nicht die Welt, und man kann sie für viele andere Games auch nutzen.

zu Punkt 2.

Mach dich bei dem Schwierigkeitsgrad mal nicht ins hemd. Ein Spiel soll ja auch herausfordern!
Ich habe mit 6-9 Jahren ganz andere Perlen geknackt, z.B.: Thunder force 4(ohne cheats).....Kinder gehen an sowas eh mit mit einer ganz anderen Motivation ran. Die versuchens es auch nach dem 2. und 3. ableben nochmal. Ganz im gegensatz zu den meisten heutigen "erwachsenen" gamern, die können sich nur über fehlendes autosave aufregen --> an sowas war damals gar nicht zu denken.

Also ich bleib dabei
Sonic generation
+
Trine 2(falls es noch niemand erwähnt hat) --> 20€ special edition


----------



## SirRitter (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Kauf deinem Sohn einfach Minecraft, da kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## turbosnake (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Ich meine damit den letzten Bosskampf, wo nicht erischtilich wie man weiterkommt.
So geht es mir zumindest.

Ich wollte nur keine kleine Kinder frustieren.


----------



## manurius (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Wahrscheinlich schon zu spät für unter den Weihnachtsbaum aber egal.
Ich bin mal meine Steam Wunschliste durchgegangen und habe tatsächlich einige (Indie) Titel entdeckt die USK ab 0 oder 6 Jahre sind, die ich jedoch als Erwachsener auch spielen würde. 

Hamilton´s Great Adventure (Metacritic) 2011

Tales Of Monkey Island (Wiki) (Metacritic) 2009

Psychonauts (Wiki) (Metacritic) 2005 USK ab 12

Alle diese Games haben eigentlich gute Kritiken was aber nichts heißen muss. Ob ein Spiel gefällt oder nicht ist eben auch Geschmacksache.


----------



## gecco (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

Es ist nie zu spät,danke!
Ich bekomm das auch so,wenn ich will!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. Dezember 2011)

Versuchs doch mal mit Civilization.
Wenn der kleine nicht so Grafikfixiert ist CIV2 ansonsten CIV4.
Ist zwar schon etwas komplexer, aber über CIV2 bin ich damals zum Gaming gekommen.


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

was auch noch super ist: plants vs. zombies, bin in letzter zeit nur noch am suchten


----------



## Tikkita (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Suche Spiel für meinen 9 jährigen Sohn?*

paysafecard find ich ne wirklich gute Lösung, da kann man auch das aussuchen was man will,also da fallen ganz viele facebook Spiele drunter, aber auch Habbo und sowas alles - einfach mal auf deren page umsehen.


----------

